# Anyone hauling anything to bentonville ar. ?



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Recently bought a rake in Lincoln Arkansas. Anyone going that way from ga/al/fla? Instead of dead heading back you can grab my rake for me and make a few bucks, thanks


----------

